# Fishing northern tip of PI



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a question for folks. Anyone ever fished the nothern tip of PI where the breakers are? I go down with my dad every year to fish in October. This year was nice with many puppies, blues and whiting. We are headed back down day after T-day. Never fished this late and thought about hitting that area. Our usual spot is about 2 miles north of the s-curves. We just hike over the dunes to the beach. Always seem to be a couple nice holes in there.

Obviously tons of folks fish the north side of OI. I was just curious if there would be any reason for the fishing to be not as good from the other side. Thanks for any input on this!


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

I think the only reason more people don't fish there is because you can't drive on the beach. Not many people want to carry all their stuff through the dunes.


Mike


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I figured that. I don't have a problem huffing it. Have a handbuilt cart that is easy to pull so a 1/2 mile hump which is about what it looks like ain't a big deal. Just thought I'd ask if anyone had fished out there. 

Also if the wind is coming from the North or NE which there is a good chance of this time of year it would kind of suck.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

You Know bud I tried to respond on that other website you asked this same question, Once I got the entire message up, when it asked me log in It lost everything. Guess theres a reason theres only 5 people on over there at any one time. Its become tired
To answer your question. You should definitely go try it. Its well worth the walk. Its the only go to spot this early in the season. I normally roll up there about 4 or 5 in the morning to set up a tide that is either halfway up or half way down. Since they have been dredging the first 50 yards or so will be flat. You need to be able to stand comfortably at the edge of the first slough. Its only 4 or 6 feet but the piggies are in there. I normally get a bump or a take within the the first 15 minutes that I get there if the fish are there.
You need to take eels and Bunker. You need pencil eels that are small enough to be cast and bright red bunker. Dont bring that 3 day old stuff. Eeels seem to work in cloudy conditions as if you have surprised them by dropping the eel right on them. On clear water conditions The shine on a fresh bunker steak seems to do the work for you. Parking may have changed since they have dredged. You may be forced to park farther to south on the little road that flanks the coast guard station. If that is the case its easier to to go directly to the water and make your way North, on the hard sand, rather than trying to circumvent the huge holes and spires in the dunes. Good luck I'll be there Thansgiving week as well. Look for the Eagles hat. Peix


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Peixaria*

Dredging hasn't affected it that badly this yr... Pretty good looking slough there,at least looking from the bridge... Ought to be a striper or two caught there...

In answer to the first poster,as Peixaria said,s side everybit as good as n..


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll let you know. I plan to be there this weekend .


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Techie, A couple more things. If the wind is howling NE in your face, do not give up, I have caught fatties in the type of harsh sustained NE wind that bounces 53 footers when it was 25 degrees before the sun had come up.
Its still temperate, but have gloves and a good hat on stand by. Depending on what falling or incoming tide, be prepared to walk with your 8 and bait in either direction. Seems to flow strongest to the inlet, it can really roll. If its calm a 5 -6 oz weight can hold before the water gets too high. If its raging SWest and mud is pouring out, around the corner to the south, try something else. At low water the fish will retreat out of range so your wasting your time. I've never fished it in the afternoon, but I hear a falling tide in the afternoon can be productive. If your slick calm, and water is moving gently, Try floating an eel without a weight. You need a 7-9 ft spinner, be prepared to be waist deep and mobile.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

Piex,
Thanks a bunch. Where can you get eel? I haven't seen it at the bait shop I usually go to(HJ). At least not in their coolers.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, Jacks will get their Eels in late, after the the first big push of fish.Its a shame because now is when they seem to want to bite eels. Depending on where you are coming from: From the South you can get them at the marinas in Hatteras but be prepared to pay. Forget Buxton and Avon. The small shop soundside just to the south of Jacks used to keep them. I haven't been in there in a while. If from the North, there are a lot of places in Nags Head, TWs etc. also Tws at mile marker 6 or 7. Oregon Inlet fishing center might have them. 4 or 6 per person is all you need for a good days fishing. Don't buy loads and don't feed them to biters. They are hardy but without an baitwell and slime eliminator they won't hold up. Get a local phonebook and call around. Make sure they have different sizes.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

good info to have. I plan on leaving my place about midnight to 1 am. We would be rolling across Bonner about 5:30. Are there any bait shops in Nag Head that open before 6 am? Otherwise I will leave closer to 1 am b/c no sense arriving w/ no bait. HJ opens usually right around 6 am. 

Peix depending on whether I can find some larger sinkers (largest I have is 6) we may wait to fish the inlet on Sunday morning. Short trip but that's the way it's gotta be. Back home by Sunday at 6 in the eve hopefully. If it goes well I may have to make a couple more trips in dec and jan(if the fish are biting that late). Which brings me to my next question. Is there still some good fishing in January?

Wish I was headed down tonight!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I would look at TWs website To figure out what the tide will be doing when you are arriving. What time they open their doors in the morning. I know they have the weights. Get their phone # and call them to get set up . You can also call Jacks, and Oregon Inlet fishing center. They might have eels already. You also are going to find out who has the fresh bunker without too much running around. If you can find it on Saturday, Perhaps somebody would hold some for you with a credit card. The last thing you want to do is spend most of Sunday morning getting your ducks in a row when you should be fishing. Plan ahead, Good luck.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

That's what I did. Guy at TW's says no one opens before 6. I will call around next Friday to see what kinda bait they expect for Saturday.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Six will still work If it agrees with the tide. You don't have to be there at O dark thirty in the morning. It just means you don't need the flashlight.
Techie, who has the pencil eels? for my reference.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

peix, 
I haven't called yet. I figured I would call as it got closer for us to leave in a week. when I do call around I will post my results of those calls.

Aaron


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Tech, stop by green top in richmond on your way down from I-95. they always have eels there. You need to bring a little bucket to keep the eels. And green top closed at 9PM.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

crawfish I would but we are leaving at about midnight. That way I can catch some z's before driving. If we leave in time to stop there we will be dealing with Black Friday shopping traffic. I hate driving as it is. Driving at night is so much easier.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

And another place you could try is Stop-Shop in KDH, on Beach road, they have eels there in the past.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea, if stop and shop is the Exxon station, they usually have a good supply of eels....


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

crawfish or hifu,
Is this the stop n' shop you are thinking about?

http://www.yelp.com/biz/stop-n-shop-convenience-and-deli-kill-devil-hills

says they have a little bit of everything.
'This store has. it. all. From cigarettes to hermit crabs. Koozies to magnets. Hot sauce to tackle.'


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep that the one, good folks never had any problems and the bait is kept on good ice.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Eels will live for a while. Get them ahead ime at Green Top.
Crawfish, thanks for tip about the Stop n Shop. Do they carry bunker and mullet, when available, also?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Eels will live for a while. Get them ahead ime at Green Top.
> Crawfish, thanks for tip about the Stop n Shop. Do they carry bunker and mullet, when available, also?


Yes they do. But call ahead just to be sure.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Techie, Don't you know they slammed the rockfish on Friday and Saturday right at the spot we are talking about. I went up this morning. No signs of life. A day late and a dollar short, my usual MO. How did you do?


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Hey Techie, Don't you know they slammed the rockfish on Friday and Saturday right at the spot we are talking about. I went up this morning. No signs of life. A day late and a dollar short, my usual MO. How did you do?


I think the CW was the hot spot.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

peix,
I will be down the Friday after thanksgiving. I think i mentioned this in the original post. I saw this post over on RDT. seems the stripers are hitting on the beach again.

http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=18585

Also OBX rookie what does CW stand for?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Same batch of fish, moving south.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Catwalk


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Techie, And all others.This was my first trip of the season up to Oregon. FYI the baitshop at the marina opens at 4:30 AM. They have eels although not extra small I bought 4 for 6 bucks that were about 12 inches. 6-8 inch Pencils are available at TWs. OI fishing center does not have any fresh bait however. You need to bring that from somewhere else.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks. good info to know!


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

dont believe a thing you read, friend was at the inlet on sat while the hot bite was on and he saw nothing. a friend fished the CW last night and nothing under the lights cept a few squid, they did catch 2 under the bridge out of the lights(real hot bite). word was today stripers all over the beach but i did not even see one and i was right in the middle of the hot bite. go figure it is thanksgiving week and the fish are being caught everywhere.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> go figure it is thanksgiving week and the fish are being caught everywhere.


 all according to a certain tackle shop in buxton !!

the more things change , the more they remain the same !!


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

seabear thanks. I guess they want some extra business to make up for the loss during the storm. Still coming down to fish our spot on PI that did so well for us in October(if the slough is still there). Will still try the OI spot that started this thread. Now I know that the RDT reports can be taken with a thousand grains of salt.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

the truth came out today didnt it!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Seabear, Where did you fish on Monday? I stopped at Frank and Frans briefly and they were talking about the pod too. Farmer was there displaying his new line of rods. They are very nice, especially liked his new spanish spinning rod. I agree, The Drum has been known to spin a few tales to promote sales.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Seabear, Where did you fish on Monday? I stopped at Frank and Frans briefly and they were talking about the pod too. Farmer was there displaying his new line of rods. They are very nice, especially liked his new spanish spinning rod. I agree, The Drum has been known to spin a few tales to promote sales.



Yeap,no doubt... Few yrs back,fished Avon for a full week,EVERYDAY that week... I caught 2 drum that week,Pat caught 2,for a grand total of 4 that week... For at least 5 days that week,there was a report of 4 drum caught off Avon.. This total grew from the 4 that Pat and I caught to 5x4=20 drum that week.........


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

thats just not too cool, fabrication of fish stories for profit. :spam:


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

fished 23 all day nothing to show but a 29" pup that i had to let go, saw a couple of other pups to the north of me nothingn within sight to the south except griswalds!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Kooler The fishing Tackle business is ruthless baby!


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

seabear,
If I'm from the suburbs of washington does that make me a griswald?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

techie22311 said:


> seabear,
> If I'm from the suburbs of washington does that make me a griswald?


Nope, that just makes ya a Starbucks latte sippen, sitten in traffic texting person that just needs to go fishn and get the hailout of DC Grizwald 

But, thats ok we will still enjoy fishn with ya anyway :beer:


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks! I actually don't mind where i live(otherwise I wouldn't live there). I ride my bikes to work so i make it to work faster than I would by car and i get exercise. I actually ride them to do just about everything besides fish and mt bike.

Although I was reading a fishing report from false cape near the VA/NC border. Went to see how to get there and you can't drive. The guy rides his bike with everything on it and his dog.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=71118

I have so many bikes I may have to put together a sand hog.

damn. 72 hours and I'll have my line in the water down there!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Peixaria said:


> Kooler The fishing Tackle business is ruthless baby!



yea i can only imagine how tough that biz would be but just about all businesses are brutal these days. i guess my problem with false fishing reports is that people believe them and sometimes drive hundreds of miles to the coast thinking the fishing is good to find out the truth is they have been misled. this is just conversation, i dont know of anyone doing this, but if anyone tells a false report to make a profit is just a little annoying to me.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Just cause ya didnt see the fish, dont mean they werent caught..... I am having striper for dinner tonight. We should have had a total of 4 fish and we were fishing the wrong spot, wrong tide, wrong everything. The fish are here, ya just have to have to be in the right spot at the right time. Just cause ya think ya know everything doesnt mean someone else cannot catch a fish. I am going to be giving away the ones I am gonna catch tomorrow night if anyone that cant catch one wants a chunk...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Flea, Sounds like you had the hot hand. Got any pics for the peanut gallery?


----------



## mealsonreels (Sep 20, 2009)

*fishing reports*

Im fairly new to this site, its my favorite site by far.

Ive learned alot just reading and i dont comment to often, but will be trying the tips ive learned on here on saturday at CB freeman side on friday nite and probably down to the fort on saturday, anybody down that way, white truck with slide in camper, stop by and say hi

back to the subject --- fishing reports

i have made that 5 hr drive from reading reports on the net. only to be skunked or there abouts, yes, there were 4 stripers caught on the beach, it dont say there were 400 people fishing and 1 out of every 100 caught one.

its this site where people actually fish and report that i believe in because not only do you say where, you say when and on what. Most of you strike me as the sort that are like me, ill tell you where, give you bait and if you close enuf, you can use my rod. its just a fish, get over it.

I dont fish the CW or down anymore, nothing to do with the turtle closeings, its the local who seem to resent that we want to fish and being we dont live there, we dont know how to fish.

for those who dont think the fishing tackle shops will post a fib report, good news, santa clause is coming in about a month, AND he is bringing you a new corvette with a rod rack to take on the beach, aint you special

stop by, have a beer, life is good

LYNN

one more ps, im 58 , been pier fishing, surf fishing, portsmouth island 4 or 5 times a year and im still young enuf to learn , so keep posting whats working, ill willing to give it a try

LYNN


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

obxflea said:


> Just cause ya didnt see the fish, dont mean they werent caught..... I am having striper for dinner tonight. We should have had a total of 4 fish and we were fishing the wrong spot, wrong tide, wrong everything. The fish are here, ya just have to have to be in the right spot at the right time. Just cause ya think ya know everything doesnt mean someone else cannot catch a fish. I am going to be giving away the ones I am gonna catch tomorrow night if anyone that cant catch one wants a chunk...


 I don't think anyone is saying there were no fish caught,just saying that the reports are a little overboard... 

If'n ya got a chunk or two a that rascal,I'm definatly game to takeit off yer hands...  Good job on catch'n some...


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The reports I have heard are coming from a very reliable source, and they have been catchin fish almost everyday and gettin their limit more than once. The fish have all been 25#+ on eels at OI, if ya go up there and give it an honest shot there is a very good chance you will be rewarded. The north side isnt hittin on much, when ya got the current headin south and a outgoin tide it kinda makes sense. I admit it aint like perch jerkin in the pond, ya gotta put your time in and have confidence you are in the right place just gotta wait for the right time. I aint gonna drive to OI for the hell of it that is for sure, actually its the first time I fished there in 15 years or so. I am kickin myself in the arse for that one, I have missed out on alot of GOOD EATIN.... Will let ya know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

jst stop by the camper and i will give yall a chunk or 2, not saying nobody aint catching because i have caught some 2 just saying they are not as thick as someone is reporting. yea striper on the grill tonight. damn snotty snakes!


----------



## 3-villageguide (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pea Island*

This is my stomping grounds.Their are about 25 tri-village locals that fish this area. It is not as fanatical as the point. We aren't fishing every hour up there. You have to walk about 2 miles in your chest waders. The walk is discouraging. So with knowing that you fish certain areas during different situations like weather and tides. That takes learning each season. It is like following trout bites. You have to fish from November to when they are gone. That could be different every year. Usually some hardy soul will fish it hard and do better than most. I did this for several years. I'm probably one of the few that have done this. I have obtained approximatly over 500 hours. You get on a striper there it is one hell surf fish fight. The walk out in some locals can be shorter than others. Up by the inlet you can fish with eels. The bait of choice is bunker but that could change from season to season. If you want to learn more contact me before and when you get here. I have been taking guys there for the last five years. contact Mike at surf_blades @yahoo.com


----------

